# Kann manche PHP Seiten nicht anzeigen!



## CikoNo1 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab meinen ersten Debian Webserver eingerichtet Very Happy *stolz*. Hab erst apache, php4-mysql, mysql-server und phpmyadmin mit apt-get install geholt und installiert. Dann habe ich, das Laufwerk auf meiner Windows Maschine in /var/www/ gemountet. So, bis hier hin hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich zwei verschiedene PHP Seiten, die eine zeigt er wunderbar an, bei der eine bleibt alles weiß (also keine Fehlermeldung).

Und bei der Seite die angezeigt wird, kommt eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf eine MySQL DB zuggreifen will:


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/projekte/Weiss/internet/includes/datenbank.inc.php on line 20
```

im INet funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Habe ich was falsch gemacht?

MFG


----------



## canuzzi (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich schaetze mal der Zugriff auf deine SQL Datenbank wird verweigert, wegen mangelnder Berechtigung!?

Bau dir in deinen Php-Seiten auch Error-Ausgaben ein, die dir etwas auf die Webseite ausgeben, wenn was flasch laeuft.


----------



## CikoNo1 (18. Oktober 2005)

Das hat nichts mit meiner DB zu tun, Berechtigung ist vorhanden. Die anderen Seiten werden ja auch nicht angezeigt. Liegt es vielleicht an der PHP Version oder so


----------



## canuzzi (18. Oktober 2005)

Eventuel ist bei deiner php-Installation keine mysql unterstuetzung installiert oder aktiviert. Mach eine Testseite mit der phpinfo() routine von php, die gibt dir die Konfiguration von php aus.


----------



## CikoNo1 (18. Oktober 2005)

phpinfo() wird angezeigt: PHP Version 4.3.10-16. Wieso die anderen nicht


----------



## Aiju (18. Oktober 2005)

Do you don't speak english? 
Call to undefined function => Funktion nicht gefunden
In der php.ini muss du das Modul mysql aktivieren ...


----------



## CikoNo1 (18. Oktober 2005)

Wahrscheinlich ist das untergegangen, es funktioniert ja nicht nur, dieser funktionsfehler sondern *manche PHP Seiten werden erst gar nicht angezeigt*. In erster Linie geht es mir darum, dass der Webserver alle Seiten anzeigt.


----------



## Aiju (19. Oktober 2005)

Post doch mal die httpd.conf und die php.ini 
EDIT: Post die Php-Files gleich mit dazu ....


----------

